# Domingo Convectivo - Trovoadas no Alentejo 22 Março 2009



## Vince (24 Mar 2009 às 00:32)

No Domingo aceitei um amável convite do Meteoalerta para os acompanhar em mais uma caçada de trovoadas. 

Esta é então uma reportagem conjunta MeteoAlerta e MeteoPT de um fantástico Domingo convectivo por terras do Além Tejo.

*Antecedentes*

O ponto de partida foram as previsões da véspera, e as últimas disponíveis do próprio dia, nomeadamente as saídas de vários modelos das 00z e do GFS/Meteopt das 06Z. 







Para além do CAPE e da precipitação, os modelos mostravam uma boa circulação de sudeste com advecção húmida. Como pontos menos bons, o calor era limitado, parcialmente compensado com frio em altura, e windshear fraco que não permitiria grandes organizações. Mas tudo parecia suficiente para algum desenvolvimento.


*Plano*

Escolhida a zona oriental do centro do Alentejo para a caçada, optou-se por dividir a equipa para melhor cobrir as hipóteses e in-loco avaliar a situação ao longo da tarde, um iria para norte da zona onde alvo, nomeadamente Évora (Saúl), outros iriam mais para Sul, eu e o Rebelo. Conforme o que sucedesse, logo adaptaríamos o caminho a seguir posteriormente, e se tudo acontecesse mais a norte ou a sul do que o esperado, pelo menos alguém teria hipóteses de lá chegar primeiro.







Eu e o Rebelo partimos então mais cedo devido à viagem ser mais demorada por estradas nacionais, e o Saul partiria mais tarde para Évora por autoestrada.



*O dia*

O dia começou mal. Neblinas e nuvens baixas não só pelo litoral (o que não nos preocupava) mas no próprio Alentejo, cheio de nuvens baixas. Pior ainda, até do lado espanhol havia esta nebulosidade. Estava explicado um mistério que nos tinha intrigado na véspera, o modelo ECMWF que dava precipitação em Espanha mas estranhamente, da parte da manhã, pormenor que optamos por ignorar na altura.







O optimismo caiu um pouco. As temperaturas eram bastante frescas na rede do IM e de outras estações amadoras. Percebia-se que havia imensa humidade, mas excesso de nuvens que iriam prejudicar o necessário aquecimento dos solos.

Entre as 13 e 14h as temperaturas rondavam apenas os 17/18ºC entre Alcácer do Sal e  Torrão, o que me desiludiu bastante, pois esperava um pouco mais de calor para um local já bem metido no Alentejo. O vento por vezes tinha rajadas moderadas de uns 30km/h de sul. Não era propriamente frio, mas também não estava agradável.

Pequena paragem em Torrão pelas 14:00 para comprar o famoso pão das «Padarias reunidas do Torrão», visando acompanhar uma bela salada de frango trazida pelo Rebelo. A mercearia estava fechada, mas à boa maneira do Alentejo, alguém nos disse para tocar à campainha da casa, que a prestável dona nos atenderia pois aqui não há horários. E assim foi, mas infelizmente já não havia pão do Torrão, tivemos que nos contentar com Panrico.

O almoço na planície a saborear o silêncio só cortado pelo vento e pelo cantar os pássaros trouxe as primeiras melhorias do dia. As nuvens baixas davam forma a nuvens definidas, um pouco por todo o lado apareciam pequenos cumulus. A convecção era generalizada, embora fraquinha.
A sobremesa foi uma olhadela nas animações de satélite, e do lado espanhol surgia pelas 15:00 o primeiro bom indício do dia para lá da realidade virtual dos modelos.  






Do lado de lá da fronteira, a Serra de Aracena e a Serra de Tudia cumpriam a função que depositamos nela e gerava já a primeira nuvem interessante da tarde, pelo menos um congestus já parecia no satélite. 
Tempo de arrumar rapidamente as coisas e rumar para o objecto Sul.



*Objectivo Sul*

De acordo com o plano, eu e o Rebelo iríamos à Serra do Mendro que fica junto à Vidigueira. A serra é importante centro de radiodifusão e telecomunicações nesta zona do Alentejo e no seu topo estão instaladas dezenas de antenas de toda a espécie e feitios. A intenção é simples de compreender, a Serra do Mendro com os seus 412 metros seria um excelente ponto de observação.






Ao contrário do que muitas pessoas poderão pensar, o Alentejo não é só vastas planícies com boa visibilidade. Há muitas zonas que são um verdadeiro quebra-cabeças para seguir trovoadas. O Rebelo e o Saul já me tinham falado disso antes, e eu agora pude comprovar. Por vezes andam-se dezenas de quilómetros em estradas rodeadas de montado e a visibilidade para longe é nula. O problema seria fácil de resolver, bastaria subir a um qualquer dos muitos pequenos montes. Mas aí reside o problema mais grave. Os montes são todos privados, é raro o monte que não esteja fechado com cercas e cancelas. A fama dos montes e herdades alentejanas pode ser excelente para o negócio imobiliário mas é um quebra-cabeças brutal para o amante de trovoadas. Quilómetros e quilómetros de terras estão fechadas com cercas. 

Sobram então algumas pequenas serras, mas algumas nem tem estrada, apenas caminhos de terra ou antigas estradas envelhecidas.  Era o caso da Serra do Mendro, restos de uma pequena estrada de crateras e algum alcatrão, onde o Jipe do Meteoalerta subiu sem dificuldade, mas onde eu não arriscaria o meu carrinho.

Nesta altura as temperaturas já eram mais agradáveis, a rondar os 21ºC na Vidigueira onde parámos para um café e ainda espreitámos de relance uma Feira Medieval que decorria na localidade. O céu apresentava-se mais limpo do que tínhamos visto até aqui.

Durante o café fizemos uma pausa numa esplanada à espera das 15:30 para mais uma olhadela no arsenal tecnológico móvel, para obviamente ver a saída das 12Z do GFS. E que grande balde de água fria, a instabilidade prevista diminuiu imenso. O LI passou de -4 para -3 e o CAPE diminuiu para um terço do que estava antes. Não há nada de mais frustrante do que a última saída em cima do acontecimento retirar coisas. 


*A desilusão da saída das 12z*





Mas nada a fazer, nem valia a pena pensar no assunto, as expectativas já estavam baixas o suficiente e afinal já estávamos ali.
Tomámos o IP2 para norte, e a cerca de 2km desviamos para o Mendro. No topo a temperatura rondava os 20ºC. O vento tinha-se eclipsado, nem uma brisa. Um silêncio fantástico e um cheiro a natureza espantoso. 

Eram umas 16:30 horas e estávamos no pico do calor.

*Estações do IM:*






Contudo o objectivo Mendro foi meio falhado. A serra de facto é um excelente ponto de observação, sendo até o local de duas torres de vigia, uma antiga e uma moderna lado a lado.









Mas a visibilidade era péssima. Para sul o céu estava quase limpo e ainda se via longe mas nada de excepcional. Para leste e nordeste, queríamos ver o que se passava em Espanha, mas não se via praticamente nada, alguma convecçao mais próxima e atmosfera esbranquiçada e turva com poucos quilómetros de visibilidade.

*(Clicar na imagem para aumentar)*






Novamente pegar nos computadores e ver neles o que não conseguíamos ver ali com os olhos apesar dos 412m de altitude.



*A alegria*

E finalmente a primeira explosão de alegria do dia. Depois da manhã com nuvens baixas, das temperaturas amenas e da frustrante saída das 12Z do GFS, a animação de satélite foi uma grande injecção de animo, na verdade, euforia. A viagem não tinha sido em vão. Do lado espanhol um  largo conjunto de nuvens juntou-se num só sistema e apresentava um desenvolvimento poderoso.







Toca a arrancar em direcção a nordeste, era exactamente para lá que a IP2 segue até Portel, onde pelos nossos cálculos apanharíamos o lado sul da célula e depois seguiríamos para Évora onde já estava a chegar o Saul.


(altitude exagerada)





]



*Portel*

Em Portel ainda não se passava nada mas já "cheirava" a Trovoada.











Mas estávamos baixos, não tínhamos visibilidade para perceber o que se passava. Seguimos no IP2 para norte e como sabíamos que logo a seguir a IP2 vira para NO, subimos a uns montes do lado direito do IP2 para tentar ver alguma coisa.


*Convecção profunda*

Do cimo do monte vimos então para norte e nordeste a convecção profunda com cumulus pannus mais próximos de nós. O "vulcão" explodia.























*Monte do Trigo*

A célula estava a passar mais a norte, pelo que regressámos ao IP2 e andámos mais 10 km até Monte do Trigo, onde parámos em cima de um viaduto da IP2







E eis que finalmente  muito próximo de nós a ENE surgia espampanante um núcleo activo da célula, em deslocação para ONO. Optamos por ficar aqui algum tempo a esperar por ela, e depois seguiríamos para Évora, onde o Saul já estava. 








À medida que a célula se ia aproximando, o céu foi escurecendo e começaram as primeiras descargas a ENE. Apesar dos esforços, não conseguimos captar nenhuma descarga em fotografia. 


A base das nuvens era ameaçadora, com scud clouds, um tipo de fractus que surge debaixo da base dum Cb mas desanexado do mesmo e muitas vezes confundido com funnel clouds pelos mais desatentos.













Lentamente fomos sendo envolvidos pela nebulosidade e aí começou um verdadeiro espectáculo. As fotografias não conseguem fazer justiça ao que os olhos viam, uma máquina, ainda por cima a minha já com uns anos valentes, não consegue reproduzir as centenas de tonalidades de cinzentos, prateados e azuis que víamos. 












Aos poucos tudo foi terminando por aqui, para Oeste o sol estava lindo. 











Entretanto chegava a chuva e a temperatura ia caíndo, uns 3 ou 4ºC em pouco tempo. A palete de cores foi enriquecendo, de cinzentos azulados para dourados, passamos agora para esverdeados. 










Enquanto saboreávamos a vista, telefonema do Saul em Évora a relatar que tinha começado um festival de raios. Na altura não percebemos, mas esta célula onde estávamos extinguiu-se mesmo antes de chegar a nós, não chegaram a ocorrer descargas sobre nós, mas ao mesmo tempo um núcleo na zona de Évora destacou-se do complexo inicial e adquiriu forte dinâmica. Mais a norte um outro núcleo dirigia-se ao Redondo e Alandroal. Era altura de rumarmos a Évora.






Pelo caminho o Rebelo perdeu a foto de uma vida, o céu e o sol difuso e enfraquecido por nuvens e um raio a atravessar a frente do Sol. Perdeu-se a foto, mas fica a memória guardada. Ainda houve tempo para uma panorâmica da célula de Évora e mais algumas fotografias:

*(Clicar na imagem para ampliar)*











Quase a chegar a Évora:







Até ao encontro em Évora a intercepção e o seguimento tinha sido assim:









*Évora*

O Saul ira relatando ao telefone a enorme tempestade eléctrica. Os raios eram tantos que até se deu ao luxo de fazer um auto-retrato enquanto falava com a gente 








Já todos reunidos em Évora, foi assistir ao festival de descargas captadas em vídeo pelo Saul.






















A 80 km de distância, o Miguel fotografava e relatava assim a célula a partir de Setúbal:






Enquanto assistíamos ao espectáculo, um pouco distraídos não nos apercebemos na altura que ela tinha metido "turbo" e se deslocava a grande velocidade para Oeste. Fomos atrás dela.









*A Perseguição*

Iniciada a perseguição via N4, a noite ia caindo e pela animação de satélite percebemos que ao contrário das outras, esta célula mantinha-se activa e deslocava-se mesmo muito rapidamente.
















Apesar dos 60 ou 70km/h a que nos deslocávamos, só já depois de Montemor é que alcançamos o núcleo da célula. Os raios tornavam-se nessa altura cada vez menos frequentes e em Vendas Novas procurámos um local escuro para parar e tentar captar uns raios em fotografia com exposção prolongada. Mas era tarde demais, foi quando tudo acabou.

Mas sobre a perseguição, mais do que as minhas palavras, o Saul vai colocar a seguir o vídeo feito por ele.



*Agradecimento*

Um grande agradecimento ao Rebelo e Saul do Meteoalerta pela tarde espectacular que me proporcionaram. 

Espero não fazer isto muito mais vezes. Porque isto pode ser perigosamente viciante


----------



## Saul Monteiro (24 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

A acompanhar esta reportagem fica aqui o vídeo.
Para verem em HQ e 16/9 cliquem no vídeo para visualizar directamente na pagina do youtube.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

boas 

No dia mundial da meteorologia, é com muito gosto que dedicamos este  trabalho a todos os que gostam deste nosso passatempo e a todos os membros desta comunidade.

Caçar tempestades não é só tirar umas fotos a umas nuvens, como puderam ler existe uma panóplia de vertentes,  previsão, planeamento, segurança, condução, aventura, fotografia, vídeo, viagem, natureza, amizade e lazer. O conjunto destas vertentes é que faz uma caçada.

Quero deixar uma palavra de agradecimento ao Vince e ao MeteoPT.com pela ajuda que nos tem dado, para que o projecto Meteoalerta seja um sucesso.

Para todos um até breve pois mais tempestades estão a formar-se.  

abraços


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2009 às 00:49)

Das melhores reportagens que já vi por aqui  muito detalhada mesmo ao pormenor, muito bom


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 00:52)

Os meus sinceros PARABENS COM TODA A FORÇA...

CONTINUEM...

adoro o vosso trabalho!! Pioneiros sem duvidas 



Meteopt e MeteoAlerta na sua força maxima...

São neste momento um orgulho meteorologico!!!!



Simplesmente adorei e recomendo ao alto nivel!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2009 às 00:58)

Simplesmente espectacular!!!

Parabéns!!! Sem duvida, uma reportagem exemplar... Continuem....


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 07:26)

Os meus mais sinceros Parabéns por uma das melhores reportagens que já vi na vida! Está simplemente espectacular, em todos os parâmetros! Perseguir assim uma célula, captar todas as fases da sua evolução deve ser algo indescritível, e muito emocionante!

Os meus Parabéns, mais uma vez!!


----------



## psm (24 Mar 2009 às 08:31)

Ao menos houve 3 individuos que tiveram emoção no domingo!
Talvez a melhor reportagem feita aqui no forum, e parabens aos 3!


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 09:19)

Excelente reportagem, faz lembrar alguns filmes de busca aos tornados

  No Verão recomendo que cacem as famosas trovoadas de Trás-Os-Montes (Bragança e Douro).


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 09:45)

Excelente

Uma reportagem muito completa e com imagens magníficas


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2009 às 10:13)

Muito boa reportagem! Fascinante! Mais um excelente trabalho da equipa meteoalerta aqui muito bem descrito e relatado na primeira pessoa pelo Vince!

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Black_Heart (24 Mar 2009 às 10:25)

Simplesmente fantástico. Grande planeamento...5 estrelas.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mar 2009 às 10:27)

Excelente reportagem 

sem duvida...uma das melhores que já vi por aqui 

Estão todos de Parabéns..


----------



## rozzo (24 Mar 2009 às 10:31)

Tá muito bom!
Grande reportagem! 
O Saúl estava mesmo num local fantástico, que festival!
Ai que saudades duma destas..


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 10:47)

Excelente reportagem, Muitos Parabéns 

Meteoalerta e Meteopt em força 

Vocês foram espectaculares, tudo ao pormenor, nada vós escapa 

Mais uma vez, Parabéns aos 3 

Continuem


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Muito bom mesmo 

Bela caçada Alentejana.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 11:05)

Fogo...
Estava a reler toda a reportagem e interiorizava-a como se da primeira leitura trata-se. Uma caçada emocionante, que mexe com qualquer um. 
E volto a reler, volto a ver os seus antecedentes, os sentimentos decorrentes do dia, o prémio depois do desanimo... 
Uma meteorologia de sentimentos, bem passada. Reflectida ao pormenor.

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

Parabens, bela reportagem 

Ao contrário do que aqui o JE dizia, conseguiram apanhar algumas células bem boas


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

Que inveja não vos ter acompanhado nesse dia.
Tenho já saudades de uma tarde assim.
Parabéns .Muitos.
Haverá mais marés...
Obrigado pela divulgação .
Bem hajam...


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

muito bem


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Bela reportagem   pareciam os caça tornados no Discovery Channel


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Muito bom pessoal!
Os meus parabéns.
É uma caçada ao melhor nível do que podemos ter por cá.
Acho que todos gostariamos de ter participado, mas vendo esta reportagem foi como se também lá tivessemos estado.
Espero que continuem a partilhar estes momentos com os restantes meteoloucos.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 13:57)

Vince disse:


>



Esta imagem faz lembrar os EUA  

Sem dúvida uma GRANDE reportagem. Espectáculo  

Parabéns.



Vince disse:


> Espero não fazer isto muito mais vezes. Porque isto *pode ser perigosamente viciante*



Pode ser? 

Eu acho que já é... Quem me dera fazer uma caçada dessas um dia destes...


----------



## trepkos (24 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

Parabéns por esta ENORME reportagem, por mostrarem ao pessoal do forum aquilo que eu e mais pessoal da minha zona vimos, para que o restante pessoal do forum possa ver o que foi uma MARAVILHOSA trovoada. PARABÉNS


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2009 às 16:07)

Sem dúvida uma Reportagem com R grande
Mas que belo seguimento, parabéns aos três


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

Muitos parabéns a reportagem e o video estão fantásticos

Muito obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

Simplesmente a melhor reportagem do meteoPT.com

Que grande Domingo vocês passaram, obrigado pela partilha

No verão apareçam pelo Interior Norte

Obrigado mais uma vez e parabéns.

PS: Uma palavra para equipa do meteoalerta, continuem o magnífico trabalho que têm feito. Os adeptos da meteorologia agradecem


----------



## Minho (24 Mar 2009 às 20:11)

Grande reportagem! 
Das melhores que por aqui passaram, muitos parabéns!


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

Do melhor 5*****.
Nunca vi tal e qual em Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2009 às 01:35)

Olá

Parabéns pela excelente reportagem. O interior do Alentejo tem destas coisas, especialmente nesta fase intermédia da Primavera e depois, mais tarde, alguns focos de instabilidade em pleno final de Verão.


----------



## actioman (2 Abr 2009 às 01:30)

Grande grande nível!

Assim sim se faz e documenta um registo meteorológico à séria! 

Obrigado pela excelência e qualidade do vosso trabalho.


----------



## Redfish (2 Abr 2009 às 11:33)

mt bom mesmo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Excelente registo.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2009 às 01:31)

Fantástica reportagem e fotos!  
Muitos Parabéns


----------

